# 1995 cadillac deville



## El Mike (Jul 23, 2003)

does anybody knows If the 13x7 fit in the 95 cadillac deville because its a front wheel drive. because I wanted to get them for my cadillac but one of my friend told me not to buy them because they were not goint to fit on the back where the tire covers whith the body but im not sure to bolive him please help or does anybody has a pic of one with 13s


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

not a good picture but it was my daily driver with 13s.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Mike_@Aug 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14754010
> *does anybody knows If the 13x7 fit in the 95 cadillac deville because its a front wheel drive. because I wanted to get them for my cadillac but one of my friend told me not to buy them because they were not goint to fit on the back where the tire covers whith the body but im not sure to bolive him please help    or does anybody has a pic of one with 13s
> *


 TIRES WILL POP OUT AND LOOK LIKE SHIT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Aug 13 2009, 07:37 AM~14755783
> *not a good picture but it was my daily driver with 13s.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll tell you what I told other homies on here....slap a vogue tire and wheel package and call it a day then get yourself a rwd. That's what I did. 13 7s stick out all stupid on fwds. I made that mistake. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

14's will fit.. and tuck but standard... 14X6


----------



## El Mike (Jul 23, 2003)

ok thanks to everyone ill try to sell this one and get onother


----------

